# Sad News in Live Oak Co. Thieves!!!



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thieves Hit our Ranch hard earier this month. They busted 2 locked gates at base camp and stole my wifes Arti-Cat, large utility tilt trailer and then busted the Barn lock, cleaned out all our tools and hunting related equip.

I'm very grateful that Robs was not over there when they were....she could have been hurt or worse. I do wish that I would have been there.

County SO says its been going on for a while County wide....from Tractors to Jet Skis in remote locations...through several gates. It could be someone who has general access to a lot of ranches to case out the goods, they believe.

They are looking for a 30ish anglo male driving a Gray late model Trooper as a person of interest....they have a partial photo of him hitting a Storage shed in Dinero...or it could be a ring.

Live Oak Co. hunters please beware and take care. Stay Safe.

None of it was insured and I don't expect to get it back. Just glad that Robs wasn't there when they hit...Although it might have been there Un-lucky day too.....could have been a couple more skull mounts on her trophy wall.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm with you Chief, I'm glad she was not at home. I hate a thief. If he's
that bold then he should get caught soon. Take care.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Chief, sorry to hear about your losses. Glad no-one was there at the time. I sure hope they can catch the Arses! Terrible thing to steal another person's property that they worked so hard to acquire. I hope you had insurance.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that c**p! Low Lives!
They will get theirs! God saw it! Glad all are safe!

swampus!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man Chief, thats a tough deal. Had my ATV picked up from my home not so long ago, and there was a breakin two houses down from me last week.

Bummer

(I'm puttin one of those I-40's in my yard)


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

It is only a matter of time until they get whats coming to them. I am sorry that you lost all that stuff but like you said thank God no one got hurt. I would start checking craigslist.com because a lot of times people stupid enough to do things like that are stupid enough to try and sell it online.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

chiefcharlie said:


> Thieves Hit our Ranch hard earier this month. They busted 2 locked gates at base camp and stole my wifes Arti-Cat, large utility tilt trailer and then busted the Barn lock, cleaned out all our tools and hunting related equip.
> 
> I'm very grateful that Robs was not over there when they were....she could have been hurt or worse. I do wish that I would have been there.
> 
> ...


Charlie if I remember correctly you're just up the street from me. if you get me a photo I'll show the kids at school and see if I get any hits. Mathis has a bunch of drugs in it's town and I'll keep any eye out for some of these things being sold over here. Can you produce photos of any of the items taken?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

sounds like might try getting a few game cams mounted around camp.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

RWade...I live across the lake from you in the Lagarto area....thanks

No pics of the trailer...factory 10' low sides tilt. New oversize tires and plywood decking with front mounted boat wench, gray pull strap.

A couple of old pics. Articat "Bearcat 454" with black wrap aroud hard storage box. 
Just over hauled stem to stern....a lot of sweet memories were made on that machine.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I really hate to hear that chief, I'm very sorry.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

thieves suck.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Some of the lowest forms of life on this great planet!



squidmotion said:


> thieves suck.


Chief/Robs - I hope you get all your stuff back in the same condition and in a timely manner!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's sad that you have to worry about that kind of stuff when your not at the hunting lease, you would think that being out in the country you woulden't have to lock up those things. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

you have more self restraint than me. I would be wanting to hurt someone bad. Another problem is they get embolden or feel confident they can hit you again as soon as you replace the stuff. I wish there was some way to stop thieves. It would help if people stopped buying stolen items. I hope they catch who ever did this to you.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Really stinks Chief. Their karma may never be right again after wrongin folks as good as you and your family.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That just sucks!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

You sometimes wonder why we bother with the local law enforcement agencies. Seems like the only thing they ever do is take a report and agree that: Yes it is a problem and we have druggies.... It is a shame that the sheriff and the police don't care enough to protect the citizens that are paying them. If there are indeed a lot of druggies in town, why not run them in or run them off? I guess it is easier to write tickets for 26 in a 25mph school zone than it is to catch a thief.

Sorry to hear about your losses and I hope that it wasn't something that couldn't be replaced.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Chief, 
Sorry to hear that....hope they catch the rats before you do...lol. Hopefully you'll be able to get alot of the gear back. 

BB


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

That's terrible. Glad no one was hurt and I hope they hang!

I agree RonE.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

RonE said:


> You sometimes wonder why we bother with the local law enforcement agencies. Seems like the only thing they ever do is take a report and agree that: Yes it is a problem and we have druggies.... It is a shame that the sheriff and the police don't care enough to protect the citizens that are paying them. If there are indeed a lot of druggies in town, why not run them in or run them off? I guess it is easier to write tickets for 26 in a 25mph school zone than it is to catch a thief.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses and I hope that it wasn't something that couldn't be replaced.


Don't get me started ! I gave our sherifs a picture and a license plate # from my survailance camera and all they did was put it in their report !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

MAN, I hate to hear that stuff chief.
I hope they catch those stinken thieves. More pillars of the community no doubt.
Good luck


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chief this story makes me sick. I can't stand thieves and really hate to hear they took you like this.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Ouch!*

That is sad to hear Chief. I hope they get what they deserve. Ultimately, they will have to answer for it.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Man i hate to hear that, sorry about your losses, Im concerned because we have a house up at the lake right off hwy 534, and have a boat locked up outside the house, hate to think that people like that are driving around, but its unfortunate


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Theft*

I feel for you Chief! You just need to be thankful that you and your's are safe! All of us with hunting property worry when we leave it. We can't take it all back and forth with us and to secure all of it would require a cargo container! We have heard reports of thefts in our area-break-ins into houses and hunting cabins with belonging and even their trailers stolen. Times have changed, people aren't as trustworthy as in the past and some are out to take and not earn what they want and need by taking advantage of others! We just need to move on, keep our good values and ethics that allowed us to have what we have and to continue to enjoy the fruit of our efforts. This message will not return your property, make you feel less violated by this intrusion or change the fact that you were taken advantage of but let you know that you are not alone. Don't give up what you have or allow yourself to be negatively changed by this minor setback. Be more cautious, realize that others want what you have and secure the big stuff and don't sweat the small stuff! Life is good-just some people aren't!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang!! Hate to hear that Chief. Hope they catch'em!!!


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Chief! I know exactly where you are coming from. Literally! We used to hunt in Live Oak County right outside of Whitsett. I can't tell you how many times we would drive up to the gates in the morning and find some random truck parked with a guy getting ready to do a little poaching. My father and I caught two guys and two girls in a truck on one of our roads one day steaming up the truck and rustling in the bushes. One of the other guys on our lease caught several guys on the river bottom, which ran through our lease, and when they saw him they dropped there guns and ran. He caught up to them and they claimed they were tacking a cat and they walked up on it and that is why they dropped there guns and ran. How stupid is that? Several times we would be sitting in the stand and knowing that we were the only guys up there, we could hear trucks driving the trails in the distance. I chased several guys off and one of them had dogs in his truck. We started putting a lock on our gate at the cattle guard only to come back one time and see that someone had rammed the gate down. Talk about persistance! We finally just stopped leaving stuff up there for fear it would get stolen. There was also one time when one of the guys on our lease got stuck so bad that we had to go into Whitsett and get the local sheriff to bring his backhoe and get him out. When he got there he had several guys with him and we got to talking and they starting talking about trails through our lease and cougars they had seen. We reported poaching to the sheriff and nothing ever came of it. We even pulled him aside after he pulled out one of our trucks and told him what these guys were saying and he said he would look into it. Nothing ever came of that either. Sorry for your loss and I wish you the best of luck taking action about your dilemma!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I sure hope they catch those sorry thieves







!!!!!!!!!!!I hope someday ya'll get everything back and they get to spend some time where they belong.Dang shame the law did away with the rope.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

that is terrible - how frustrating.


----------



## Gim-me-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Its a crying shame everything a working man works for is taken by some thug(s) to support their sorry habits. All I can say is Jim Horn for President if yall know what I am talking about.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

phi214 said:


> Hey Chief! I know exactly where you are coming from. Literally! We used to hunt in Live Oak County right outside of Whitsett. I can't tell you how many times we would drive up to the gates in the morning and find some random truck parked with a guy getting ready to do a little poaching. My father and I caught two guys and two girls in a truck on one of our roads one day steaming up the truck and rustling in the bushes. One of the other guys on our lease caught several guys on the river bottom, which ran through our lease, and when they saw him they dropped there guns and ran. He caught up to them and they claimed they were tacking a cat and they walked up on it and that is why they dropped there guns and ran. How stupid is that? Several times we would be sitting in the stand and knowing that we were the only guys up there, we could hear trucks driving the trails in the distance. I chased several guys off and one of them had dogs in his truck. We started putting a lock on our gate at the cattle guard only to come back one time and see that someone had rammed the gate down. Talk about persistance! We finally just stopped leaving stuff up there for fear it would get stolen. There was also one time when one of the guys on our lease got stuck so bad that we had to go into Whitsett and get the local sheriff to bring his backhoe and get him out. When he got there he had several guys with him and we got to talking and they starting talking about trails through our lease and cougars they had seen. We reported poaching to the sheriff and nothing ever came of it. We even pulled him aside after he pulled out one of our trucks and told him what these guys were saying and he said he would look into it. Nothing ever came of that either. Sorry for your loss and I wish you the best of luck taking action about your dilemma!


Sounds like an instance where I was shooting at some soup cans I set up on MY property and they happened to drive behind my spread. I swear that's how the bullet hole got into their truck.


----------



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

I really hate to hear that man! It's ashame some people in this world stoop so low as to steal from others... GET A DANG JOB AND BUY YOUR OWN STUFF! ! ! thats how I feel about people that steal.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RonE

Why dont you really say how you feel about Police Officers ??

Charlie


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Chief, I hope you can find your stuff and find out who the thief (thieves) was. I wish you luck getting the D.A to prosecute them. Live Oak county used judges and prosecutors from San Patricio county. I live in San Pat county and had my garage broken into. Stole over $2500 worth of fishing equipment and archery equipment. Found some of it in CC at a pawn shop. Had a name on the ticket, and reported it to the police. I recovered 1/3 of my stuff. D.A. dropped the charges on the thief even after I located witnesses willing to testify. Girl that hocked the stuff got 1 year probation and her record cleared after completion. No restitution. Watch out for a D.A named Flanigan. For him, D.A. does not stand for District Attorney.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

In December of 2002 I pulled up to my gate in Montague County at 5AM on a Friday, wife and dog in tow. She was gonna climb in the Camper and sleep while I hunted. The camper sat about 80 yards from the gate. The lock I had then gave me some trouble at times and it took me a few minutes to get it open. As I pulled around the curve to the camper the door was wide open. They had been asleep when we pulled in. Lock was cut on camper door. They grabbed stuff and ran towards the heavy cover to the North. They grabbed a batterry powered TV and the batterry latch popped open and they left a trail of C cell batteries. They dropped the base to one of my lanterns about 50 yards more down the trail. They grabbed sleeping bags, cookstove, lantern, TV, knife, feeder motor, and some ammo. Also some coats and coveralls. It was muddy and I could tell from the tracks it was 2 men and a woman or boy. They had left in a hurry as I was unlocking the gate. They were on foot and I grabbed the rifle and flashlite and trailed them to the county road, I lost the trail there. They probably parked there. It took me 400 bucks to replace all the stuff they got later that day at Wall-Mart in Bowie. 2 years later someone cut the gate lock and camper lock but got nothing of value because it was in the off-season and nothing much was left up there. Its got to the point dont leave it if you want to keep it. Sherriff dispatcher said it was probably dope cooks, they were breaking in campers and cooking dope on deer leases in the area.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Charlie,check your pm box...Walker


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry chief, it's like a lead brick landing in the pit of your stomach when you see your locks broken and all your stuff missing. I know it doesn't mean much but justice will be served, ya'll are good, honest, hard working people. You have alot of passion for wildlife and the outdoors. You and Robs have always been kind and thoughtful to the members of this board and these things do not go unnoticed. The Lord smiles upon people of your character.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What has happened---are the caught yet!? any leads? Put that 1/2 photo on and see if we see them!.........................................(hey cmeer.....we just want to talk to ya!)


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

If you Have any Oil production on The Property check with your Local gauge-r .Around Goliad County These Dudes Seem to Know Whos around and whats around. Deer and Property included. You Made it sound as if it was spread around The county.And Those Guys have access to a lot of Places.Just a Thought. Hope you Get your Stuff back.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I sure hate to hear that...and hope you get it back.


----------

